

Chemist Discovers a Non-Prank Use for Banana Peels - gruseom
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2011/01/chemist-discovers-a-non-prank-use-for-banana-peels.php

======
gus_massa
I don't understand the difference between this and some kind of "homemade"
Activated Carbon ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Activated_carbon> ).

~~~
SwellJoe
Yeah, my question is how does this filter compare to standard carbon filters,
which, despite the ridiculously high cost of those filter pitchers and faucet
filters are actually dirt cheap to manufacture and are highly effective.

------
ZeroGravitas
I had heard that slippery banana peels were invented as a family friendly
alternative to slipping on dog faeces in early comedy sketches. Certainly,
someone slipping on one of those seems both more likely to actually happen
_and_ more humorous when it does, but Wikipedia doesn't mention this theory
which makes me think it's not true.

------
wallflower
Rub the inside of a banana peel on your leather shoes (not suede!), let it
dry, and buff. Great shoe polish!

------
btilly
Another use is removing warts. Why it works I don't know, it could be a
placebo effect, but many people report success with it.

------
iuguy
Excellent. Is there any industrial use for the main banana itself?

Potassium extraction, maybe?

~~~
KC8ZKF
I've heard you can make food out of them.

~~~
mcantor
Oh, man. What a great hack!

------
mikerg87
Clearly, the intended use is to power Mr. Fusion...

